# MS 362 Muffler Mod?



## navistar82 (Apr 12, 2012)

Im sure its been beat to death on here, but what consists of a muffler mod on a 362? Im interested in doing it on mine, but dont know where to start or what to do. 

Ive already done a search on here, with many topics coming up that had nothing to do with a muffler mod. 

Thanks


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 12, 2012)

The mufflers are built the same way as the ms361 is. They have a very restricted exhaust. 

Theres a thread on here that Lakeside53 did on modding the 361 muffler. See if you can find it. It's an easy mod and works pretty good.

Me, I like to uncrimp the muffler and pull the whole baffle system out of the muffler. You can then open up the stock outlet as big as you can get it. You can only open the stock outlet if the baffle is removed. You'll see what I mean when you see inside the muffler. 

I think Timberwolf has a thread on taking it apart. See if you can track it down also. I personally think taking the baffle out is the better mod for it then just adding the port to the side of the muffler like the Lakeside mod.


----------



## Lignator (Apr 12, 2012)

my 362 had no internal baffles, just a restrictive outlet. i added another port which consisted of (2) 0.500" holes covered with fires screen and a huskey deflector. worked great, and felt like the saw had more torque after the mod (could just be in my head!)


----------



## Fifelaker (Apr 12, 2012)

Be sure to retune after MM or there will be a new thread titled "Help I melted my piston what do I do"


----------



## navistar82 (Apr 12, 2012)

Taking out the baffle sounds easy enough. I was expecting it to be a bigger project...finding this part...finding that part. I'm used to working in powerstrokes...nothing is easy in them!

Thanks guys.


----------



## navistar82 (Apr 12, 2012)

```

```



Fifelaker said:


> Be sure to retune after MM or there will be a new thread titled "Help I melted my piston what do I do"



Noted...thanks.


----------



## tommyus4 (Apr 12, 2012)

Stumpy fabricated a deflector from SS that was pretty cool. (Can't link as I am using a Nook, at the moment).


----------



## tommyus4 (Apr 12, 2012)

Made the trek to my PC...

Stumpys

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/192088.htm

Lots of photos on the MM

.......................................................

Brad Snellings thread on the modding the 362

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/114531.htm

Both are threads are terrific reads and worth looking out if just for the pics.


----------



## navistar82 (Apr 12, 2012)

Does the muffler need to be removed to do either of the mods? Is it the 2 screws at the bottom of the muffler to remove it? Some of the other site's Ive looked on said there isnt any baffles in they're 362. Id hate to take the time to uncrimp the muffler to find it empty, when all it needed was a hole in the side and a heat shield.

Thanks


----------



## bert0168 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lignator said:


> my 362 had no internal baffles, just a restrictive outlet. i added another port which consisted of (2) 0.500" holes covered with fires screen and a huskey deflector. worked great, and felt like the saw had more torque after the mod (could just be in my head!)



I did the EXACT same mod on mine and no, the torque increase isn't in your head.

Haven't pulled my 25" bar yet but it screams with the 18".

Plus it sounds WAY better now.


----------



## bert0168 (Apr 12, 2012)

navistar82 said:


> Does the muffler need to be removed to do either of the mods? Is it the 2 screws at the bottom of the muffler to remove it? Some of the other site's Ive looked on said there isnt any baffles in they're 362. Id hate to take the time to uncrimp the muffler to find it empty, when all it needed was a hole in the side and a heat shield.
> 
> Thanks



DO NOT UNCRIMP IT. All you need to do is drill the hole and add the Husky deflector. You will need to remove it and there are two additional screws under the caps in the center of the muffler.

Make sure you blow all the metal shavings out of it before you put it back on and richen the carb up about 1/4 turn

Search the forum, there is info here on how to do that


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 12, 2012)

Some of them may not have the baffle. I was under the impression that they did.

Two bottom screws and two more inside the two front holes in the muffler. Theyre in there deep. You will have to remove it to mod it. Don't forget to blow the shavings out when youre done or they'll be inside your jug. When you take the muffler off and look inside the back you should be able to tell if it has the baffle in it. I just ripped the whole baffle system out of mine. It left three small 1/8th" holes in the front of the muffler from where it was tack welded but I just brazed them back over. 

It'll run alot better with the muff modded. Thats a fact.


----------



## navistar82 (Apr 12, 2012)

What size of hole is under the deflector? Just to clarify, drill a hole in the muffler, clean out shavings, mount deflector , adjust carb and its done?

Thanks


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 12, 2012)

You can open up the stock outlet pretty good from the inside. Open it up as big as to can and also add another hole in the side with a deflector and sparkscrren if you want/need it.

If you have the baffle inside, you'll have to remove it before you can open the stock outlet.

Click this link HERE and you'll be able to see the muffler of a 361 which is the same muffler. Also, scroll down to post #8 in that link to see some more muffler mod pics.


----------



## rattler362 (Apr 12, 2012)

Here is one i did for mine you need to buy nothing but be sure you retune.


----------



## navistar82 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, sorry for being so inquisitive. Don't want to ruin my saw by doing something wrong and screw up my power. 

I will tackle this as soon as I find a T27 torx small enough to fit the holes going through the muffler.
My 1/4 drive socket is too big for the opening.

Thanks for the pics and info.


----------



## bert0168 (Apr 13, 2012)

If you still have it, the torx that came with your saw fits.

The 361 is the NOT same as the MS 362, there is no baffle in the 362 muffler.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 13, 2012)

bert0168 said:


> If you still have it, the torx that came with your saw fits.
> 
> The 361 is the NOT same as the MS 362, there is no baffle in the 362 muffler.



Well if theres no baffle in it then you should not have any problems.


----------



## navistar82 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Well if theres no baffle in it then you should not have any problems.



No kidding...what's with it being a "mod" If its not restricted? Or is the factory muffler exhaust outlet still not up to snuff for the saw? 

Anyhoo, I bought my saw from a guy on here, it didn't have the torx bit. I got one from work today...if I even mess with it now.


----------



## epalmerson (Apr 13, 2012)

rattler362 said:


> Here is one i did for mine you need to buy nothing but be sure you retune.



Hey Rattler362 wondering what tools or how you opened up that stock port under the deflector? Did you do it from the inside/outside or both?

Thanks


----------



## hardpan (Apr 13, 2012)

When you retuned did you remove the limiters or use a special tool to adjust H and leave the limiters in place? Some say it is difficult to tune a strato by listening for 4-stroking.


----------



## rattler362 (Apr 13, 2012)

epalmerson said:


> Hey Rattler362 wondering what tools or how you opened up that stock port under the deflector? Did you do it from the inside/outside or both?
> 
> Thanks



I used a Dremel and a carbide burr and yes i did open it up from both sides if you need to use a spark screen just dont grind the slot out.Oh and be sure to wear glove's when you do the mod the muffler.


----------



## rattler362 (Apr 13, 2012)

hardpan said:


> When you retuned did you remove the limiters or use a special tool to adjust H and leave the limiters in place? Some say it is difficult to tune a strato by listening for 4-stroking.



Yes you have to remove the limiter cap just use a corse drywall screw to remove the cap retune and replace the cap.Yes for me they are a bit harder to hear 4 stroking but just listen you will hear it.


----------



## bert0168 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Well if theres no baffle in it then you should not have any problems.



All I know is that when I had mine off, I could turn it and see out the other side.

There is a deflector in there but there is not a separate baffle chamber.

The outlet port probably is somewhat restrictive. Once I added the second outlet, I seem to have gotten more torque out of it and it cuts faster.


----------



## bert0168 (Apr 13, 2012)

Here is what the inside of an MS 362 looks like (thank you Stumpbroke)

No baffle


----------



## rattler362 (Apr 13, 2012)

bert0168 said:


> Here is what the inside of an MS 362 looks like (thank you Stumpbroke)
> 
> No baffle



I took all that out of mine.


----------



## SmokinU (Oct 31, 2020)

rattler362 said:


> I took all that out of mine.


would you happen to know the part number of this muffler


----------



## dmb2613 (Oct 31, 2020)

get the 362 C muffler it is a 2 piece muffler


----------



## rattler362 (Oct 31, 2020)

SmokinU said:


> would you happen to know the part number of this muffler


Sorry i sure dont


----------



## dmb2613 (Oct 31, 2020)

1140 140 0654 is the one piece muffler
140 140 0613 is the 2 piece muffler
I have a nice one piece muffler I will take $40.00 for shipped


----------

